# Thread of Original Riding Toy Photos Only



## rustjunkie (Jan 22, 2015)

A picture is worth a thousand words.
If you like a post, please use the THUMBS UP feature, let's keep this for _pictures only_  
Wagons, tricycles, scooters, pedal cars, etc. All riding toys, no bicycles. 
Bicycle pics post here please:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?66658-Thread-of-original-photos-only-please!

Thanks, and enjoy!


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## MrColumbia (Feb 21, 2015)

Found with a 1926 Columbia childrens catalog


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 13, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words.
> If you like a post, please use the THUMBS UP feature, let's keep this for _pictures only_
> Wagons, tricycles, scooters, pedal cars, etc. All riding toys, no bicycles.
> Bicycle pics post here please:
> ...


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 1, 2015)




----------



## barracuda (May 5, 2015)

Two kids on their Fageol Walkee Tricycles:


----------



## rustjunkie (May 8, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words.
> If you like a post, please use the THUMBS UP feature, let's keep this for _pictures only_


----------



## rustjunkie (May 15, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Crazybikelady (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Crazybikelady (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## mickeyc (Jun 13, 2015)

*Me*








Mike


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 24, 2015)

Boot scoot


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 27, 2015)

Oops


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 15, 2016)

...


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 20, 2016)

More tricycle gangs.


----------



## then8j (Mar 20, 2016)

Here is a cycle jockey


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 8, 2016)

Tricycle with two JC Higgins manifold bikes.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 8, 2016)

Tricycle repair.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Apr 19, 2016)

Detroit


----------



## cds2323 (May 12, 2016)

Looks like big brother has big sisters Hawthorne bike.


----------



## ridingtoy (May 12, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> Looks like big brother has big sisters Hawthorne bike. View attachment 316493




The tricycle in the foreground is a Taylor and the one behind looks to be a Colson based on what I can see of the front fender paint scheme and rear step plate.


----------



## dfa242 (May 13, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (May 17, 2016)




----------



## catfish (May 17, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## frankster41 (Nov 21, 2016)

Horse Trike


----------



## filmonger (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Evans200 (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## KingSized HD (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Nashman (Dec 13, 2016)

some stuff from Winnipeg, Canada.


----------



## filmonger (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2017)

courtesy @Foxclassics
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/tricycle-picture-from-1934.106751/


----------



## filmonger (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 30, 2017)

How about a short video from '63.   https://www.dropbox.com/s/g4njxqto8q9vuy7/tricycle.wmv?dl=0


----------



## filmonger (May 2, 2017)

Ames Iowa


----------



## filmonger (May 4, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (May 8, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (May 8, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (May 8, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (May 18, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (May 18, 2017)




----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 6, 2017)

1930s American National Fire Chief tricycle.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 29, 2017)

Might be a Siebert tricycle judging by the handlebar stem design.


----------



## filmonger (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Oct 6, 2017)

View attachment 688133


----------



## filmonger (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 16, 2017)

American National tricycles


----------



## filmonger (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 10, 2017)

Tricycle with rumble seat.


----------



## filmonger (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## barracuda (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## vincev (Nov 26, 2017)

Me in the early 50's.......................................................................................


----------



## filmonger (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## rollfaster (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 29, 2017)

Reminder: This thread is for Original Riding Toy Photos Only - your contributions are appreciated.


----------



## filmonger (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## removed (Jan 9, 2018)

Nathan Alan Kinsey  my oldest.  Since im adopted he was the first blood relative I had!


----------



## filmonger (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 21, 2018)

1957 Murray pedal tractor and Dump-Trac trailer.


----------



## filmonger (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 26, 2018)

Me, circa 1963 on my Hedstrom Sky Jet. It was mistakenly taken away with the trash. Been wanting another ever since,lol. https://www.dropbox.com/s/g4njxqto8q9vuy7/tricycle.wmv?dl=0


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 26, 2018)

Christmas Day, temperature was in the 70s.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Casper (Aug 9, 2018)

It looks like the front forks are spun around backwards. What propels it? Does the seat move the rear axle? Cool Trike!


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 22, 2018)

1930s Velo King. The frame tube head has a neat attachment that's actually a built in light. -Dave


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 27, 2018)

Early 1930s Sidway Topliff tricycles.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 27, 2018)

in the future there will be no old photos from today as so few people print them up.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 3, 2018)

Late 1930s Colson tricycle and future auto mechanic.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 3, 2019)

Happy kids with trikes


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 4, 2019)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/g4njxqto8q9vuy7/tricycle.wmv?dl=0
Me Circa 1963. My Hedstrom sky jet


----------



## stingrayjoe (Aug 25, 2019)

1942 photo of a Tricycle, Siamese Cat and Woody Wagon in Albuquerque, NM


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 10, 2019)

Late 1920s American National "American" tricycle model with original owner in Arlington, TX

Dave


----------



## jeep girl (Mar 17, 2020)

My brothers


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## stingrayjoe (Mar 21, 2020)

stingrayjoe said:


> 1942 photo of a Tricycle, Siamese Cat and Woody Wagon in Albuquerque, NM
> I would like to sell these $10. All
> View attachment 1053043
> 
> ...


----------



## Sven (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 27, 2020)

Ride sharing on an Iver Johnson tricycle


----------



## Sven (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 15, 2020)

Happy kids and their tricycles. Garton Streamliner (left) with HUGE pedal blocks and Columbia Boycycle (right)


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 1, 2020)

TOC Bone Shaker Tricycle Studio Photo.


----------



## Nashman (Oct 5, 2020)

My J40 Austin and Jolly Roger ( over 20 years ago/Austin is in a friends collection locally now)


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 7, 2020)

thanks @MP12965


----------



## HEMI426 (Mar 16, 2021)

My dad and uncle.


----------



## SoBayRon (Mar 16, 2021)

My Dad and Uncle - twins. Circa 1937.


----------



## Sven (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## 1motime (Mar 17, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> My Dad and Uncle - twins. Circa 1937.
> 
> View attachment 1374242



Nice Mickey wagon!


----------



## 1motime (Mar 17, 2021)

Sven said:


> View attachment 1374296View attachment 1374297



Great photos!  That Bomb was probably the terror of the sidewalk!  The Garton Hot Rod looks like it needs some serious front end alignment!


----------



## HEMI426 (Mar 17, 2021)

The Garton looks like a double exposure or I need new glasses. Lol


----------



## 1motime (Mar 17, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> The Garton looks like a double exposure or I need new glasses. Lol



Your glasses are OK


----------



## Sven (Mar 17, 2021)

The demon's face creeped me out


----------



## 1motime (Mar 17, 2021)

I saw him too!  Didn't want to think I was seeing things.  The Ghosts are out!


----------



## HEMI426 (Mar 17, 2021)

I just saw what you guy's are talking about, it took me awhile.


----------



## Neal Andres (Jun 9, 2021)

Over the years I have found these and a half dozen more postcards of this 1928 American National Lincoln pedal car. It didn't take me long to realize that this car belonged to a portrait photographer who used it as a prop.


----------



## 1motime (Jun 9, 2021)

Judging by the sidewalls the kids were to take it for a spin!


----------



## Sven (Aug 13, 2021)

1927 Stutz


----------



## Sven (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## vincev (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 18, 2022)

Balloon Tire Colson Fairy (Badge read w/15X magnifier)


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 20, 2022)

All bundled up and ready for a Winter's day trike ride.....
Bird waiting to go on an Iver Johnson trike ride


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 17, 2022)

Circa 1935 American National Fire Chief tricycle.


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 19, 2022)

Skippy


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## 1motime (Mar 19, 2022)

Lot of Hedstrom photos.  Very cool!


----------



## Jon Olson (Mar 26, 2022)

My mother Rose in her Packard, 1920’s Richmond, California.


----------



## Jon Olson (Mar 29, 2022)

I found another photo of my mother in her Packard.


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 22, 2022)

Some of my cousins proudly posing on their trikes!


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 15, 2022)




----------

